# Natural iui versus assisted iui



## ELFIE (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Girls

I've had 3 natural iuis -all BFN. At my last appointment with our consultant he advised we move on to IVF/ICSI -well get on to the waiting list anyway-because my DPs SA has not been that great over the past few months,and my age creeping up is also a factor I suppose.We said we wanted one last go at IUI but this time with drugs before we move on.As I've only had natural IUIs do you thinkk it's worth trying at least 1 assisted cycle ? What difference do the drugs make ? I'm still in 2 minds as to whether I'm doing the right thing and if I should take the plunge and move straight to IVF.But at the same time it will be interesting to see if( after 3 months of acupuncture and super duper Zita West vitamins) my DP's count/motility etc has improved .

Love

Elfie x


----------



## Dixie Dee (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi there! 

I am the other way round to you, having had two rounds of assisted IUI (both BFN  ) and am about to start my third round. I have my scan tomorrow afternoon so I am hoping for lots of nice follicles (but not too many!) 

The clinic said that if it fails again, it may be worth trying a few rounds of unassisted IUI whilst we wait for IVF. I am all for this as I think it is always worth trying something at least once because you never know! With the assisted IUI, it will create more follicles to potentially release eggs but the down side for me is that Chlomid seems to be thinning my womb lining. But all it takes is for one sperm to get through!!!

Hope this helps - let me know how you get on!

love Dixie


----------



## JR68 (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi Elfie

Can't really help make up your mind but I've been where you are now (although we used donor sperm) and here's what I was told.

3 natural IUI then 3 medicated ones before moving onto IVF.  I had 1st IUI natural got +ve - unfortunately lost it @ 19 weeks - went on to have 3 more IUI unmendicated and all were -ve.  I then moved onto drugs.  I chose clomid in the first instance as my doctor told me that no drug has a better success rate than the other - it's how your body reacts that's the key.  So as clomid was the easiest option we gave it a go - just awaiting treatment now but I have 2 good sized follicles - so obviosuly responded OK to the drug.  If I hadn't then I would have tried injectables.  There's still nothing to say you would get a +ve no matter how many follicles you end up with - it just increases your chances - I see it as buying an IUI and getting 1 free or 2 free depending on the amount of follicles you end up with 

Hope this helps.

JR


----------

